# G-SHOCK vs PROTREK vs GARMIN vs SUUNTO



## Mr.Joseph (Nov 7, 2017)

If you could only own just one digital/ABC watch but money was no object and it was between G-Shock - Protrek - Garmin - Suunto, which brand and model would you choose and why ?


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

It heavily depends on how you are going to use it and whats important to you.

But for me, If I can have only one, I would get a Fenix 5X. Cause I want smart notification, the run / cycling activities recording (ant+ / bluetooh sensor connection), and it has built-in ABC sensor. 

For my Fenix 3, I can up to 5 to 7 days (10 days is do-able as well) of useage depends on how heavily I am using the GPS feature.

And since money is no object, might as get the latest and greatest.


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

Same here, I have Fenix 3 but would get the 5 as it comes in 42mm and with a good watch face is pretty indistinguishable from a "normal" watch so can be worn with office casual (the 3 is 50mm so a bit big for everyday - for me anyway)


----------



## Mr.Joseph (Nov 7, 2017)

With price not being a concern (if only) I think a Garmin Fenix Chronos would be my pick.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

G-Shock - battery powered (GD-350). Why? because it is the only watch that makes sense to me for an EDC watch. Protreks are usually solar powered and I don't like this. Also, I'm not exactly fond of Casio ABC sensors, so there is no use for me. My Garmin F3 is an outstanding good ABC/sports watch but not suitable for EDC due to size, indoor legibility and need of recharging. Same goes for Suunto and I simply cannot connect to the brand for some reason.


cheers


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

G-Shock triple sensor.....like a Rangeman. Comes in various colors. Robust, solar charged to last decades, atomic sync accuracy.

One of it's great features is a one-touch stopwatch start. Very convenient.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I've now had almost a full week with a Garmin vivoactive HR. I've put it through modest use, tending to turn off heart rate and Bluetooth when not needed. I'm well on track to get about 9~10 days of use on a charge, if the discharge rate continues as is (some devices will tend to "run down" a little faster as the battery drops below 25%). Overall, I'm pleased with the functionality. I think Garmin did a decent job with it.

I think Garmin has come a very long way with wearable device design and functionality. If money was no object, I'd also go with either a Fenix 5 or the Tactix Bravo or D2 Charlie.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

I think the one-touch stop watch start is one of my fav new feature in G-Shock.

I bought a GA800 and that feature is one of the deciding factor 



yankeexpress said:


> G-Shock triple sensor.....like a Rangeman. Comes in various colors. Robust, solar charged to last decades, atomic sync accuracy.
> 
> One of it's great features is a one-touch stopwatch start. Very convenient.


----------



## theotherphil (Nov 2, 2009)

I've been through them all....I have at least 7 G's, 2 Suunto's and have had every Garmin Fenix. Since I bought the Fenix line, I haven't worn any other watch (other than for dressy occasions). My current 5X has everything that I am looking for - tough, good water resistance, ABC+GPS, on-board mapping + routing, smart notifications, activity tracking, compatible with a range of bluetooth/ ANT+ accessories, can control my music and excellent battery life.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

theotherphil said:


> I've been through them all....I have at least 7 G's, 2 Suunto's and have had every Garmin Fenix. Since I bought the Fenix line, I haven't worn any other watch (other than for dressy occasions). My current 5X has everything that I am looking for - tough, good water resistance, ABC+GPS, on-board mapping + routing, smart notifications, activity tracking, compatible with a range of bluetooth/ ANT+ accessories, can control my music and excellent battery life.


100% agree.
And expecting my first custom Zulu leather band...
More to come soon...









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## theotherphil (Nov 2, 2009)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> 100% agree.
> And expecting my first custom Zulu leather band...
> More to come soon...
> 
> ...


Nice! But is your band fitted the wrong way?


----------



## Mr.Joseph (Nov 7, 2017)

I've seen this with people who wear their watch on the inside of the wrist.



theotherphil said:


> Nice! But is your band fitted the wrong way?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Mr.Joseph said:


> I've seen this with people who wear their watch on the inside of the wrist.


It's a "double" Zulu, long enough to keep the HR on the wrist and create a buckle. 
It's like you slide you hand between the back case and the band. 
This is the picture made by the maker.

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Joseph (Nov 7, 2017)

Looks amazing.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

I will picture it here as soon as it will be landed here in France...
So far I'm very happy with the official Garmin leather band.
26mm are huge but it gives some Snake Plissken 's clock feeling.


Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

Have Fenix 3; would go for Fenix 5 (47mm, not the 5X). Fantastic watch, durable, can take a beating and tons of data to offer, data on everything. More to offer than G-Shock (different class of watch), no experience with Suunto.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I choose Casio, and here's why: It is first and foremost a watch, not a device. In my opinion there is a spectrum between watch and device/computer. Casio ProTrek and G-Shock are on the watch-end and Garmin is on the device end. Suunto calls its products "wrist computers", which pushes them toward the device end as well. Now, there's absolutely nothing wrong with wearing a computer on your wrist if that's what you want. You may have to charge it more frequently, but you'll have all that wonderful data right there on your wrist.

For me, I want to wear a watch, which is first and foremost a tool for keeping time (including CDT and chrono). The fact that it has other sensors/features is cool, but firmly secondary.

My new-to-me PRW-3100.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Mr.Joseph said:


> I've seen this with people who wear their watch on the inside of the wrist.


Bingo. I have always worn my watch on the inside of my wrist and re-orientating the straps makes it significantly more comfortable.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Here is Paul Barton leather band for the fenix 5x.
Look how the loops works to keep the HR in contact with the skin.
Its like a very long Zulu in a beautiful leather handmade band.









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Joseph (Nov 7, 2017)

What a beautiful, high quality strap, suits the watch to a T.



Nemo_Sandman said:


> Here is Paul Barton leather band for the fenix 5x.
> Look how the loops works to keep the HR in contact with the skin.
> Its like a very long Zulu in a beautiful leather handmade band.
> 
> ...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Mr.Joseph said:


> With price not being a concern (if only) I think a Garmin Fenix Chronos would be my pick.


When my Fenix 3 dies, I would like to replace it with the stainless steel Chronos (if they are still in production).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

